# Creative Inspire GD580 5.1 with DTS/DDigital II decoder | your thoughts?



## W i d e S c r e e N (Nov 10, 2006)

*www.creative.com/products/product.asp?category=4&subcategory=25&product=9137

i plan to buy these speakers, 
5.1. Decoder : Dolby® Digital, DTS®, Dolby® ProLogic II
my main use for speakers will be PC Gaming/DVD/DTS Audio. 

I use, mainboard chip:
• Creative sound Blaster Live 24-bit onboard audio
- 24-bit / 96KHz audio quality
- 100db SNR clarity
- Up to 7.1 CH Surround Sound, Dolby Digital ready

INR=max 16,000/-

should the chipset handle these speakers efficently?
Is it better than the 20K/- Logitech 5.1 speakers?


----------



## goobimama (Nov 10, 2006)

Duuude. You are paying a lot for this system only because of the external decoder which comes along with it. The decoder is good only when connected to a say PS2 or a cheap DVD player with a crappy Dolby digital decoder. Sure it will be better than the one on the soundcard, but not that much better.

The rated power is 6 watts per satellite and a measly 17 watts for the subwoofer. This is just the same as that of the creative inspire 5200. So, in essense, you are paying 10k for the decoder, and 6k for the speakers. 

Better, get an Audigy 2 ZS (which you will have to get anyway, since your onboard audio wont be good for Mp3's and such, and the decoder wont function there), and the Logitech Z5300 which will cost 11k or something. The Logitech Z5300 will give you about 280 watts RMS compared to this one's 47 Watts.

And don't compare with with the Z5500-Digital (I own this one). The Z5500 will kick the creative's subwoofer azz anyday. It is a 188 watts subwoofer and 62 watts per satellite. AND a decoder.

Change your soundcard with maybe even a second hand Audigy 2 ZS (sound cards have an unusually long life).


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Nov 10, 2006)

ok F**K the decoder, ill try the combo of better sound card and the speakers you mentioned.. 
any idea about the prices of this soundcard? I tried creative's site, butno prices there(!)


and is the SPDIF/ Optical out really worth using?


----------



## goobimama (Nov 11, 2006)

Well it is definitely not worth the 10k that you will be spending for the decoder. I use SPDIF (Coaxial output) on my Audigy 2ZS to connect to my decoder, it is good, but the Audigy 2 ZS is pretty much capable of doing the same. 

I think the audigy 2ZS is outdated now. Better get the X-Fi Basic edition or something like that, with Dolby Digital and DTS. 

I bought the Audigy for 4k abroad, when it was costing around 6k here. Not sure now.
__________
*www.creative.com/products/product.asp?category=209&subcategory=669&product=14066


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Nov 11, 2006)

the Sound Blaster X-Fi XtremeMusic costs around 8K in the local dealership. 

what about Artis?
*www.artis.co.in/

this series has an high end range 

X-10 MINI
*www.artis.co.in/x10-mini.html

has anyone tried this/credibility?


----------



## goobimama (Nov 11, 2006)

Even though digit gave the Artis X-10 mini best performance in one of their tests, I have heard these and they are certainly not worth it. They have a dual-satellite thing which is really crappy cause it is all highs and no mids. bass is weak. Not at all good for movies/games. Not sure about music. My advice: Go for the Logitech Z5300 which is THX certified, a good powerful sub, and a nice price tag..


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Nov 11, 2006)

*shopping.rediff.com/shop/store.jsp?strfnbr=2319
cant argue about the price... 

can they handle  NFS Carbon?


----------

